# μη βάζεις το χέρι σου στη φωτιά



## LostVerse (Jul 10, 2012)

Προέλευση της *φράσης*; Σε κάποιο βιβλίο είχα διαβάσει ότι ήταν από την αρχαία Ρώμη όπου κάποιος εκατόνταρχος έχασε ένα στοίχημα, στο οποίο ο χαμένος θα έπρεπε να βάλει το χέρι του μέσα σε ένα καζάνι με κάρβουνα, ωστόσο δεν έχω καταφέρει να το επιβεβαιώσω.

Επίσης με την ευκαιρία, πώς θα ήταν στα αγγλικά; Νομίζω υπάρχει ισοδύναμου νοήματος φράση, αλλά δεν την θυμάμαι τώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2012)

Η φράση απαντάται στην κατάφαση: βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά, είμαι πολύ σίγουρος για κάτι, δηλαδή. Συνώνυμο είναι το _*βάζω το χέρι μου στο ευαγγέλιο*_. Η φράση φαίνεται να είναι γαλλικής προέλευσης: *mettre sa main au feu*. Εδώ λέει ότι προέρχεται από την περίοδο του Μεσαίωνα, που κάποιος έπρεπε να βάλει το χέρι του στη φωτιά, κι αν δεν καιγόταν, τότε σήμαινε ότι έλεγε την αλήθεια. Μου φαίνεται αρκετά πειστικό, κυρίως επειδή αυτού του τύπου η θεοδικία ήταν κάτι το συνηθισμένο - είμαι σίγουρη ότι είχαμε κάπου κι ένα νήμα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Από το _Αλφαβητάρι των ιδιωματικών εκφράσεων_ του Σαραντάκου:

*βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά:* είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι αυτό που λέω είναι αλήθεια, το ορκίζομαι άφοβα. Η αρχή της φρ. στις μεσαιωνικές θεοδικίες, όταν ανάγκαζαν δυστυχείς ύποπτους να βεβαιώσουν με αυτό τον τρόπο την αθωότητά τους. Κατ' αναλογία: "δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά" σημαίνει "δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος".
_Και να δεις, στοίχημα έβαζα πως τό 'χανε φτιάξει. Το χέρι μου στη φωτιά έβαζα - τόσο σίγουρος ήμανε. Πού να το φανταστώ;_ [Μ. Πόντικας, _Το τρομπόνι_, σ. 31]

Για τη θεοδικία, ιδίως Trial by fire / Ordeal of fire, εδώ.

Ειδικότερα για το «μη βάζεις το χέρι σου στη φωτιά», μια απόδοση θα ήταν *Don't swear to it*. Πιο λαϊκά: *Don't bet on it.*


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Και από γαλλικό λεξικό που αναδεικνύει το μέγεθος του ρίσκου, κάτι σαν «Μη βάζεις το κεφάλι σου στον ντορβά»: *Don't stake your life on it*.


----------



## Themis (Jul 10, 2012)

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι, όπως επανειλημμένα έχει αποδείξει ο 40κος και έχει αναφερθεί και στη Λεξιλογία, η προέλευση φράσεων του τύπου "κάποιος κάπου κάποτε έκανε αυτό, εξού και η φράση" είναι κατά 99% προϊόν δημιουργικής φαντασίας;


----------



## sarant (Jul 11, 2012)

Φυσικά -αλλά προφανώς αυτό ισχύει για εξατομικευμένες περιπτώσεις. Τα της θεοδικίας δεν είναι το ίδιο (και δεν λέω ότι λες ότι είναι το ίδιο:)


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και από γαλλικό λεξικό που αναδεικνύει το μέγεθος του ρίσκου, κάτι σαν «Μη βάζεις το κεφάλι σου στον ντορβά»: *Don't stake your life on it*.



Επίσης, τo "don't bet your life on it", με αρκετές χιλιάδες γκουγκλιές. 
Αν και το "don't bet your... on it" είναι σχήμα που προσαρμόζεται εύκολα ανάλογα με την περίπτωση.

Κοντά στη θεοδικία του Τrial by ordeal, ας βρίσκεται κι ένα λίνκι για το σχετικό Judicial duel / Trial by combat.

Εκεί έχει μερικά «χαριτωμένα» ιρλανδέζικα, στο τέλος τα καυτά.


----------



## Earion (Jul 11, 2012)

Ο Ρωμαίος που έβαλε το χέρι του στη φωτιά ήταν ο Γάιος Μούκιος Σκαιβόλας. Όχι γιατί έχασε κανένα στοίχημα, αλλά για να αποδείξει στον Ετρούσκο βασιλιά Λαρς Πορσήνα, που είχε εισβάλει στη Ρώμη και ετοιμαζόταν να την καταλάβει, ότι υπάρχουν παλικάρια στη Ρώμη που δεν το 'χουν σε τίποτα να χάσουν το δεξί τους χέρι προκειμένου να σώσουν την πατρίδα τους. Υψηλό παράδειγμα αρετής έκτοτε, σε όλη την ευρωπαϊκή παράδοση. (Η αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια θυμάται και μια εκπληκτική σκηνή στην αρχή της ταινίας "Λώρενς της Αραβίας").


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 11, 2012)

Μάλιστα, άρα εφόσον δεν ήταν για στοίχημα, υποθέτω η συγκεκριμένη πράξη δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί νοηματικά με την φράση, όχι;

ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες, σας ευχαριστώ όλους.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

Earion said:


> (Η αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια θυμάται και μια εκπληκτική σκηνή στην αρχή της ταινίας "Λώρενς της Αραβίας").


Καλημέρα. Ωραίο! Congenital analgesia will also do the trick. (Έβλεπα χτες το δεύτερο του Λάρσον. Popular culture.)


----------



## Earion (Jul 11, 2012)

Μια και μιλάμε για θεοδικίες, προσθέτω κάτι που βρίσκω σ' ένα παλιό βιβλίο:

Ειρηναίος Κ. Ασώπιος, _Παλαιά και νέα_, τόμ. 1 (Βιβλιοθήκη Μαρασλή). Αθήνα: Π. Δ. Σακελλαρίου, 1903.

Στο κεφάλαιο: *Θεοκρισίαι* υπάρχουν οι όροι:

αρτοκρισία
σταυροκρισία
πυροκρισία
η διά του πεπυρακτωμένου μύδρου δοκιμασία, διά μύδρου απόδειξις
υδροκρισία θερμώ ύδατι, υδροκρισία ψυχρώ ύδατι


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2015)

Αναβίωση νήματος: Πώς θα λέγατε λοιπόν το trial by fire σε καθημερινή γλώσσα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2015)

Η δοκιμασία της φωτιάς;

Δες τη λεζάντα εδώ:
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αγνείας_πείρα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2015)

Διάβαση δια πυρός και σιδήρου (για τη δοκιμασία, όχι για τον τίτλο του νήματος). Ίσως πρέπει να αλλάξει το νήμα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2015)

...
Who by fire - Leonard Cohen






And who by fire, who by water
Who in the sunshine, who in the night time
Who by high ordeal, who by common trial


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Διάβαση δια πυρός και σιδήρου (για τη δοκιμασία, όχι για τον τίτλο του νήματος). Ίσως πρέπει να αλλάξει το νήμα.



[h=1]διά πυρός και σιδήρου[/h]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2015)

Μα τι έκπληξη! Είχαμε ήδη νήμα!


----------

